# Waiting for peanut



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

here is peanut ( her papered name is red indiana) she was bred on 8/26 to ABGA's KNR Eggseptional Event. She has me worried he usually throws big kids. What do you guys think 2 big or 3 small? poor girl waddles when she walks.onder:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Gosh she's wide! I'm going to say 3


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice doe! Love her color.  I'm going to say 2 big kids.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful doe with 3 kids a cookin.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She's gorgeous! She looks great IMO, going to guess 2 good size kids, or a set of triplets! 
Hard to say about size of kids, but if you are really worried, then make sure you aren't giving her too much grain.


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

thanks we are excited! i don't let her have very much grain, i give her small amounts of dry cob, with timothy pellets and some alfalfa and sweetlix minerals. looks like i need to get the kidding pen cleaned ready for multiples! i will keep everyone posted


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Three lovely healthy 6lb doelings!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice Doe, I'd say big twins as well.


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

poor Peanut! lol I will take that Salty love. i would love to keep a doeling or two from her. I hope for at least one of each or at least 2 does and a buckling! so i can pay their feed bill no wonder why she is laying around moaning.


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

still waiting on peanut! the kids have dropped her udders are starting to fill other than that no other signs, still bossy as always.I was cleaning her pen today instead of going and eating she was bawling at me to bring her food. I swear I hope she kids soon.:hair: i'll try to post pics tomorrow!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Good luck!! And don't pull out TOO much hair  I'm guessing she has three, two bucks and a doe...


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

I am hoping she will go tonight, today is 152 .i noticed this morning her udders are starting to fill,and they have a colostrum crust on the tip of them.hopefully i will be posting a update later on.:0 she is very loving and needy she thinks if you are outside she needs to rub all over you. I hoping to get a least one of each I would love a doe from her to keep.


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

well today is her due date and we got goo,and i'm pretty sure she has no ligs.. and she was doing what I call the GI jane crawl, getting the babies right, or her stomach itched?I hope she is nice to me and has them before dark..


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

do you guys think she will go tonight?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Her udder doesn't look like she's ready, but some does fill while in heavy labor. She does look like she's dropped.  

Hopefully today before dark! Very excited to see what she gives you!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I agree ^^^ good luck and keep us posted 
I say two Doelings and a buckling 
She is beautiful BTW !


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

I was thinking that too, she is definetly uncomfortable shes been up and down grunting discharge all day but not alot,hevy breathing one minute go and check on her while doing chores and all she wants is her food. how long long is this girl going to make me suffer? I better get the coffee pot ready, I think it's going to be a long night...


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

C'mon Peanut - show us those gorgeous triplets! We know they are in there! She really is a gorgeous doe. I don't know the famous bucks well - is Eggsceptional a traditional??


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Come on Peanut! She is so pretty! I can't wait to see how many she has!!


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

thanks! yes eggseptional is a traditional with some colorin his line. I hope they throw me a clolored doe or two... here is a picture of him


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Your too sane yet babe , she know this , so she's going to make you wait a bit longer  And if you have hair left on your head , then its going to be a while


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

your right!! haha she is sure trying.. i'm going to need a wig!


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

I think she is in labor!! she has more goo udder is getting fuller ,curled tail and about every 10-15 minutes i think she is having a contraction she archs her back. And the best part its raining and cold outside. I am getting some supplies together just in case. I think school is going to be in the goat pen today!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yay! Hope all goes well!


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

we have never got to witnesss one of our goats giving birth, we always find them shortly after. how long does a labor normally take? she is not wanting to eat today!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

It can take several hours from the very start. But once you see some good pushing it shouldn't take any more than 20-30 minutes before you see a bubble. If you see pushing for more than 30 minutes with no result, then it's best to go in and check things out. 

I'm sure she'll do great! Can't wait to see those pretty kids!


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

She has been pushing for 5 minutes. If I have to go in what do I do?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Has she pushed out a kid yet? There are lots more experianced them me, but I scrubbed up my hands really well took off rings, etc. I put lube on my hand and I went in very gently and used my fingers to "see" what was there. Nose, hoof, etc.


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

She had paint twin bucklings, she thinks I am crazy I keep asking her if she has a doeling in there. i will post pics in a little bit.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Aw, congrats!! We need pictures.  

Peanut!?! Why are there no does??


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

No girls....are you sure she is done??? LOL
Congrats..looking forward to the pics.


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

I think so!!! lol I so wanted a doeling out of Eggseptional. Well I might just have to buy one! Next is Bunny hopefully she throws me a girl. so far my count is 4 boys 0 girls:| I'll get some pics when i go out to do chores.


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

Here is the pics of the boys.


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

So adorable!!!! Congrats 


Chloe Kidd

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Poor lady!! I remember that feeling all too well lol hopefully she goes soon!

Ewe Crazy Acres
www.ewecrazyacres.com


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well done Peanut ! Very handsome boys you have there  Congratulations !
Im sorry you didn't get your does , but healthy babies and momma are the best outcome  Enjoy your babies ! Good luck with Bunny , fingers crossed for a couple of does for you


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Such handsome little guys.  Their markings are very cool!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank-you everybody!! It was a pretty cool thing for us to witness.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

It certainly is ! It's just amazing 
I was very excited for you and I really hoped you were able to witness the births


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

They are very nice looking boys! Congrats!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats! They are beautiful boys!


----------

